# Declining Page Count



## GrauGeist (Feb 3, 2014)

I saw earlier where a member mentioned that they were "missing" posts in their post count and I didn't think much about it until I noticed my post count has dropped as well...earlier this morning it was nearing 8,700 but now it's showing roughly about 8,500 

Any ideas what that's all about?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2014)

Will look into it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, if you're throwing out all the crappy posts I'll be down to a couple of hundred maybe.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2014)

It was me, went from 29,6?? down to 28,8??....not that it's important, just curious...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2014)

I am wondering if maybe some older threads or some of the "spam threads" might have been shortened or deleted. 

Like I said, I will look into it.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks Chris.

(Pretty sure I lost a few of them also.)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2014)

Strange...mine has dropped some 300 odd posts too....clicked over 39000 a few days ago and down she went.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2014)

Could it be representing, all the powerful expressions that we've used, all the f... etc.?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2014)

Really interesting. I'll have a look at that. However my post counter is OK.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2014)

I have updated the post counts and it seems it helped. But not sure whether it's fixed it fully. Check on your post counts please.


----------



## rochie (Feb 4, 2014)

mine has jumped up about 60ish since this morning, dont know what it was before any problems


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 4, 2014)

Wurger said:


> I have updated the post counts and it seems it helped. But not sure whether it's fixed it fully. Check on your post counts please.


Mine is back up around where it was before, so whatever it was, seems to have been fixed! Thanks! 

Wait - Wurger is sportin' the blue of admin! Congrats are in order!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2014)

THX.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 4, 2014)

Yea! Congrats my friend!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## rochie (Feb 4, 2014)

well done Master Jedi Wojtek !


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2014)

THX Karl.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh, that's right, congratulations and all that, well deserved!
Seems ok now, thanks...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2014)

THX.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2014)

Damn Wojtek, you let Jan know. We were meant to keep that secret so that we could continue try to convince him he long ago lost his sanity...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2014)

This is GG's fault.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2014)

Guess we don't have to announce it now.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2014)

I think, you are right.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 4, 2014)

Yep, it's my fault! 

I was in the middle of a post in this thread and I suddenly realized I had seen Wojtek in blue and I had to double check to be sure I wasn't seeing things! 

A formal announcement should still be in order, I don't think that many folks stray into this section of the forum...


----------



## parsifal (Feb 4, 2014)

well done wurger. very deserving i might say as well


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2014)

THX Michael. 

But please....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2014)

Wurger said:


> I have updated the post counts and it seems it helped. But not sure whether it's fixed it fully. Check on your post counts please.



mine is still down around 300 odd...maybe the BullSh!t filter kicked in...

and Congrats on the new Status Wojtek!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 5, 2014)

It's a plot. Adler doesn't want you to catch up, so he sets you back a couple every day.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2014)

Marcel said:


> It's a plot. Adler doesn't want you to catch up, so he sets you back a couple every day.



Aw bummer.....I will have to paddle faster then....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> mine is still down around 300 odd...maybe the BullSh!t filter kicked in...
> 
> and Congrats on the new Status Wojtek!




Thank you my Bro...  

As far as your post counter is concerned..... It should be restored as all of others. If it wasn't it would mean that your one could indicate properly. Anyway I let know about it Horse who can access the database directly on the server.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have no idea what mine was and with Wayne, congrats Wojtek.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2014)

THX Geo.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 6, 2014)

Congrats my friend!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2014)

THX.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 6, 2014)

Congrats Wurger. 

I would still go ahead and make a general announcement about it though. 


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2014)

THX.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats my friend!
And I have no idea, either, what my post count was or should be !


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2014)

THX Pal.

I think your post counter is fine. So don't worry please.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2014)

Me, worry? 
Life's too short to worry - unless there's a bacon shortage of course!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 8, 2014)

THERE'S A BACON SHORTAGE?????????????????????


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2014)

No, no, no. Just a shortage of colour photos for a bacon sandwich I'm building ....................


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 9, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Me, worry?
> Life's too short to worry - unless there's a bacon shortage of course!


Wait, what??

Is this the call to start hoarding??


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 11, 2014)

I know this thread is more or less done, but I was looking for an old post of mine, and I didn't have anything older than 2008, so I'm guessing with the updates some old posts got zapped.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll ask Horse about it.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks Wojtek. It doesn't actually bother me in any way, just wanted to point it out.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2014)

OK.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 15, 2014)

Catch22 said:


> Thanks Wojtek. It doesn't actually bother me in any way, just wanted to point it out.



The forum search function is set up to only go back 1000 posts and since you have over 7000 posts the fact that you are only able to go back to 2008 is not surprising. You can search by individual forums and see up to 1000 posts for that specific forum but if it is the forum where you post the most often the posts will stop at an earlier date than one where you post less prolifically.

Horse would need to change the forum search parameters to allow us to search more in depth since you could go all the way back to your first post when we migrated to this forum software and he limited it to 1000 posts. 
(That or a forum upgrade shortly after we migrated to this forum software limited the search parameters by default without him knowing it happened? )


Wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 15, 2014)

until recently, I could use my post/reply search feature and go back to my first post back in 2008...now I can only go back to almost a year ago in one format and last October in the other...neither of which would be close to 1,000 posts


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 15, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> until recently, I could use my post/reply search feature and go back to my first post back in 2008...now I can only go back to almost a year ago in one format and last October in the other...neither of which would be close to 1,000 posts



Are you saying that using different browsers give you different search results?

I am using IE 10 and I am able to see 1000 posts when I use the "search my posts" option and I am also seeing 1000 posts when I use the advanced search features to search by individual forums, when I have at least 1000 posts in that forum. 


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 15, 2014)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Are you saying that using different browsers give you different search results?


Nope, the search results are a server feature and you'll get search result the same whether you're using Firefox, Safari or Internet Explorer.

The search scripting determines how many results are provided per request. Horse can limit it to 50 results per query or he can make it unlimited. I suspect that since he upgraded to a new setup, alot of features are at default settings and he hasn't gotten around to making adjustments since there were other things that needed his attention first.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 15, 2014)

Not sure why I am getting 1000 results when you are getting so few then?

Results 1 to 25 of 1000 

Those 1000 results make up only 40 pages with 25 posts on each page so that could be where we are getting our wires crossed if you are using the pages instead of the posts?
(checked to confirm, I can go to page 39 and see results but when I click on page 40 it tells me "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.", so 975 it is instead of 1000. 8) )


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 15, 2014)

Not sure why the discrepancy, I'll show 40 pages of results (either posts or replies) yet can only get to about 29 or so before the error message: "no matches...etc etc"

Maybe the search engine hates me or the universe is punishing me for being such a mean bastard...who knows


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2014)

I still need proof, that there's no bacon shortage!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 15, 2014)

The words "bacon shortage" makes me feel a little nervous...better not be cryin' wolf there, mister


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 15, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Not sure why the discrepancy, I'll show 40 pages of results (either posts or replies) yet can only get to about 29 or so before the error message: "no matches...etc etc"
> 
> Maybe the search engine hates me or the universe is punishing me for being such a mean bastard...who knows




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krD4hdGvGHM_


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 15, 2014)

.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 15, 2014)

I think that makes two of us. 


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2014)

May I join both of you?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2014)

I know a lot about nothing and nothing about a lot....soo..


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2014)

So you can join.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 15, 2014)

You can use the Advanced Search feature to go back to last year and before.


----------

